# Wormer for Pregnant Mare?



## UnaB (21 September 2011)

Hi,

I've just gone to order some Pramox for my two horses and had a quick check through to make sure it was safe for my pregnant mare and apparently its not.  Can anyone recommend a good, safe wormer?


----------



## eventrider23 (21 September 2011)

Equimax and Strongid P are safe on broodies.


----------



## UnaB (21 September 2011)

Thank you   I just had a call back from the vet, left a message for her this morning, and she recommended Equimax too so will go with that


----------



## liannexsx (21 September 2011)

equimax is safe and will catch tapeworms. can use strongid p as well, but need to double dose for tape im sure


----------



## Polotash (21 September 2011)

I rang the vet everytime I needed to worm when mine was in foal... from memory neither Equest one is safe, equimax as you've found is, and I'm pretty sure the standard Ivermectin-only ones (Eqvalan etc) are ok too. The boxes do always say tho.

Be careful when the foal is born too. I don't think they can have Equest until 12 months, but can have Equimax from 2 weeks... lactating mares have same restrictions... now you see why i used to ring vet every time, lol!


----------



## Sportznight (21 September 2011)

What you say is not true!  The active ingredients in Pramox are safe for use on pregnant and lactating mares, they simply haven't been trialled together.  If you want to use Pramox, call your vet and get his/her advice   We've used Pramox on approx 100+ broodmares for years.


----------



## Polotash (21 September 2011)

Umm yes, so us precious single breeders don't risk it.. and nor do our vets advise it. If it isn't trialled they'd be liable if they did recommend it and anything went wrong i'd have thought.

Why take the risk when there are safe ones out there..


----------



## Monkers (21 September 2011)

I have only used Ivermectin on mine. Maximec is a good cheapy one for mares and foals.


----------



## Sportznight (21 September 2011)

Polotash said:



			Umm yes, so us precious single breeders don't risk it.. and nor do our vets advise it. If it isn't trialled they'd be liable if they did recommend it and anything went wrong i'd have thought.

Why take the risk when there are safe ones out there..
		
Click to expand...

Right, so because it's been used 'safely' on a large number of mares, automatically means that we are putting each and everyone at risk and don't care a jot about them 

As both drugs (Ivermectin and Moxidectin) are safe to use separately, leading vets will, have and do recommend it is used if necessary.  

That said, for the past 2 years, we have worm counted EVERYTHING on site regularly and also performed Tapeworm bloods at the appropriate time of year.  So now we only worm IF necessary.  Which TBH is the way forwards, no matter the size of the concern!


----------



## the watcher (21 September 2011)

The only reason they can't recommend Pramox in this country is because it is not licenced for mares in foal. It is used elsewhere in the world.

I tend to take the middle route with my mare, I don't give her Pramox when she is in foal, but do still use Equest and Equitape with an interval between them to reduce any risk of colic since Pramox can be a bit too effective!


----------



## Fun Foals (21 September 2011)

I have also never found any problems with equest or pramox, i worked at a large stud and its given to both mares in foal and with foal at foot and never been a problem. But its each to their own as to what they use.


----------



## stoneybroke (21 September 2011)

Use Molemec Plus - Praziquantal & Ivermectin combination dose - only 9.99 and 3.99 for standard Molemec, only 600kg those...Equimax 700kg


----------



## CBFan (22 September 2011)

Something to bare in mind is that a lot of the common side effects of worming (not relating to mares in foal though I must admit) occur when a horse has a high worm burden, so it is probably wise to worm count before worming to ascertain the level of infestation and thus the risk of a problem / side effect.


----------



## noodle_ (22 September 2011)

this your mare thats pregnant - the freisan (sp..!)

kept that quiet.....  ;-)


----------



## UnaB (28 September 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone 

yes, its the friesian thats in foal (though Charlie looks about ready to drop anyday LOL!!), and its not been kept that quiet


----------



## Dolcé (28 September 2011)

Equest is licensed for in foal mares but our mare delivered 4 weeks early the day after we used it, many said it was a coincidence but I don't think so and I wouldn't use it again.  I have used equimax in the past with no problems.


----------

